# Blade Heavy (thick at spine) slicer?



## toddnmd (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm looking at getting a slicer. It's thick at the spine and quite stiff, and seems to be decent carbon steel with good heat treatment, and it seems to have a good bevel. It's way more blade-heavy than any other knife I've used. 
Price is high enough to be quality, but not so high to scare me away. 
Thoughts? (I probably can't get pics . . .)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 14, 2015)

The Watanabe sujihiki with kensaki tip may fit the bill. I Got it mirror polished and honyaki which added 160% to the cost so you may want to consider other than honyak for cost, although not sure how that'd affect the stiffness. The kintaro-ame is only 120% more and doesn't need a mirror polish to look good, Gator has one on zknives. I could get the specs of my 270 if you'd like, for some reason I am thinking its thicker than zknives.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 14, 2015)

My apologies if I wasn't clear enough. I have my eye on a particular knife with the characteristics described in the OP. I am guessing that the actual grind will have a big impact on performance, but I was wondering what people thought of a somewhat thick (particularly at the spine) and blade-heavy slicer.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 14, 2015)

Todd, without something a little more to go on, that's tough to answer. An 'S' grind like on a Marko or Takeda may show thick(ish) at spine but still be quite thin behind the edge or mid-blade. You got a link to this mysterious knife?
That being said, I am partial to blade heavy slicers, especially with a decent height at the heel.


----------

